# Aluminum to copper lug



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

I can only wonder about the legal ramifications involved here....
- on one hand, the website information leads a person to believe 3 wires will be permament.
- on the other, the insert leads us to believe 2 wires is max (and possibly only a "temp. repair?)

The problem arises when you have a PM/PS/boss that has used the info available on the website only to discover that the info no longer applies to the product ~ should a sharp eyed electrician actually take the time to read the instructions in the field and bring it to the PM/PS/boss's attention.

What was supposed to be permanent has now been rendered crap.
Who will pay for the actual perm. repair?

Sounds like a friggin' nightmare to me.


----------



## itsunclebill (May 18, 2006)

Sounds like somebody needs to read a new package before we gets all worked up


----------

